# The sheath cleaning song on video !!



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

HAHAHA I totally have to send that to my friend she HATES sheath cleaning. had to hold horses for me while I was doing it one day and she was gagging and making all these awful noises and faces. I know she would just love this.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

hahahaha hahahaha hahahaaaaaaaa I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Everybody sing along!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

That is absolutely hilarious!


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

:rofl: rotflmao ohh man, that just brightened my whole day... I have never heard of that before


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

I almost died. How funny!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hahahaha lol o my that was funny


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

lol that is to funny!!! Kinda glad I have a mare


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm gonna have to send this one to my vet. I clean Rookie's myself; but when he was checking Rosie to see how far along she was, he mentioned that it was almost as bad as cleaning the sheath. I think he'll find this one very very funny!!!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Simply fantastic.


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

thats something i coulf see myself singing while cleaning to pass the time by. lol


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

haha, i remember watching this because I was curious how people clean a horse's sheath....SO happy I have a mare.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

PRICELESS! I just sent that to all of my horse friends,lol


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

I love my mare  haha


----------

